# Renting in Adelaide - expat woes



## adkutz (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,

Apparently one needs to fulfill a point system for every application to rent a place. Minimum requirement is 100 points. The problem is, having just landed here two days ago and staying as a paying guest, I cannot provide the documents they need to make up the 100 points such as drivers license, telephone receipt, utility bills etc. what am I supposed to do? Stayin the footpath?

Any pointers would help. 

Adkutz


----------



## adkutz (Mar 11, 2012)

We were running out of time and money to be staying as paying guests. Fortunately, we met up with some acquaintances who offered their granny flat. We are now comfortably settled in this flat and then we found out that such flats were the means to build a renting history in SA. So my advise for newbies in the country, avoid agents for the first year and look up options on gumtree and such sites where the owners are offering their places directly. 

Cheers.


----------



## davidcp82 (Mar 5, 2013)

When I arrived It was the same, I came as student in Adelaide, so I ask my supervisor to be a reference, also I put in the applications my bank statement and passport photocopy, it is better if you go for houses where u rent directly with the owners coz the don't ask for many papers as real state agencies..

Good luck

David


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There is some great advice on this thread because it can be very difficult to "get started" when you eventually move to Australia. Finding somewhere to live even for just a few months should be a priority because once you are settled you can then begin to look for employment, other accommodation, etc.

It is also a perfect example of why we all need our paperwork in place in order to obtain access to all of the services we need every day.


----------



## wojzilla (Dec 9, 2012)

Go private, rent a room/granny flat from gumtree/local messenger.
Renting through an agency is a PITA, I've dealt with them as a renter and a rentee... both sucked.


----------



## tonyd (Aug 21, 2013)

wojzilla said:


> Go private, rent a room/granny flat from gumtree/local messenger.
> Renting through an agency is a PITA, I've dealt with them as a renter and a rentee... both sucked.


Hi, I assume gumtree is a website? I never thought we'd struggle to rent, its a good point. Just had a job offer in Adelaide and are going once visas are sorted so looking on this forum there is a lot to sort!


----------

